# Moving to Sharjah with kids



## Skroeland

Hello Everybody,

I've been following this forum ever since my husband returned from Dubai 1 month ago from a business trip where he received a job offer. 

We received an initial agreement from them yesterday but it did not mention anything really about important living arrangements.

I would like to offer a little info in what the job entails, so you guy's can give me a better understanding on what we should ask for in our contract.


My husband will be responsible for starting a brand new manufacturing company. It is pest control related. His possible future boss and owner will be responsible for all company related expenses of starting a new business. My husband will be responsible for setting up the new company (from scratch) and to build this new equipment. Pretty much everything that needs to happen to get this of the ground, my husband will do.

The agreement states that he will receive paid accomodations and a vehicle. All work related expenses are paid for in full. Nothing was mentioned about monthly wages, just a % of the net profit.

We are now in the process of negotiating a contract and just wanted to get some info on how much we should ask for. We don't want to be over the top but also don't want to ask for too little and be miserable.

Reading from past post's we should incluce various expenses, i.e. schooling, possible health insurance, vacation time, flights for going back home etc.

I would be joining my husband with our two kids (6 & 3) at a later time. 

His new office will be in Sharjah, so I would think he would live close to it. 

What would be fair to ask for? I don't know what somebody with his experience should get. He is currently a National Sales Manager, before that CEO of a small company. And with his responsiblities in this new job (running the company) just not sure.

We certainly want to enjoy life as well and not live pay check to pay check.

So, if any of you have any suggestions, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Skroeland

*Another question*

I have another question to ask you. This is regarding drivers license. Can I transfer my current drivers license. I am a german citizen with a green card but have an american drivers license. Is that going to be an issue? Somebody posted something about that but wasn't 100% sure that it was correct.


----------



## pamela0810

Somewhere in your post you stated that there was nothing mentioned about monthly wages, just a percentage of the net profit. That itself, would raise a red flag in my opinion. He is moving here to start a new company which may or may not take off. You do not want your husband to be left high and dry if things do not go as planned.

I am not sure what the market reference point for such a job would be but if you look through some of the threads you will find that the standard inclusions in a job offer are: Monthly basic salary + accommodation allowance + utilities + transportation allowance + cell phone allowance + private medical insurance for the entire family + annual air tickets to and fro for the entire family + schooling assistance. It all depends on the company and what they are willing to offer but for a job of your husband's caliber, I would say that all of this should be included.

Please do bear in mind that school fees are extremely high out here and since you have 2 children, you will need to budget approximately AED 50,000 - 60,000 annually for tuition fees alone. I am not sure about the cost of living in Sharjah. It used to be much cheaper than Dubai but things have changed lately. Also, Dubai is the more popular emirate in terms of things to do for the entire family. Sharjah has very strict rules that must be followed.

Hope this helps. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Saint Ari

I would stay in Dubai rather than Sharjah ... also, Pam does raise a point re: pay ... 

PM me ... perhaps I can provide some local insight ..


----------



## Mr Rossi

If he's not getting a monthly wage don't do it. Please remember the UAE is third world country with some shiney hotels and malls. As such business acumen and legal recourse is still very much rooted in the times of when Dubai was a sea port rife with piracy, slavery and the Bedouins protected their worldly goods by fighting to the death.

There is untold stress here in setting up a new business, especially if you have no experience in how to handle various groups of people or the bureaucracy. I imagine as an American in Sharjah it will be even worse than in Dubai.

Getting a western manager in to set up your business and get it going then changing them for a much cheaper Eygptian manager is a very common practise here and is seen as "doing good business" regardless of the moral implications or how many lives it disrupts.

Forget trying to do the decent thing, bargain hard, ask for the moon on a stick and everything written in a proper contract. If a middle ground that you are not happy with isn't forthcoming the boss intended to rip your husband off from the go.

Sorry to cast a shadow on this but forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Saint Ari

What he said!!!

My thoughts exactly!



Mr Rossi said:


> If he's not getting a monthly wage don't do it. Please remember the UAE is third world country with some shiney hotels and malls. As such business acumen and legal recourse is still very much rooted in the times of when Dubai was a sea port rife with piracy, slavery and the Bedouins protected their worldly goods by fighting to the death.
> 
> There is untold stress here in setting up a new business, especially if you have no experience in how to handle various groups of people or the bureaucracy. I imagine as an American in Sharjah it will be even worse than in Dubai.
> 
> Getting a western manager in to set up your business and get it going then changing them for a much cheaper Eygptian manager is a very common practise here and is seen as "doing good business" regardless of the moral implications or how many lives it disrupts.
> 
> Forget trying to do the decent thing, bargain hard, ask for the moon on a stick and written and if a middle ground that you are not happy with isn't forthcoming the boss intended to rip your husband off from the go.
> 
> Sorry to cast a shadow on this but forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Agree. I thought as such but didnt want to be bashing on the uae in my reply as I am not a fan. I think your husband is being brought in for his knowledge of the type of business but him actually being able to set it up... not without alot of middle east experience on how things actually work. 

Get a monthly wage, in a contract, for a year period. Make them give a large move over allowance so that when they renig because he isnt working out as expected (right after the company is set up), he will have gotten something out of the deal.


----------



## Hash4272

you got many replies for the contract and wages ... let me just comment on the living and drivers license then ... if your going to live in Sharjah it will be cheap, cheaper then anywhere in Dubai, but living in Sharjah for foreigners is hard as that state follows strict Islamic laws such as, no drinking, no clubbing, no bars, it is sometimes hard to find nice restaurants there also my recommendation would be live in Dubai as the company is paying for all the expenses, but problem is you cannot live in Marina, JBR, or Jumeira as they are about 45 min from Sharjah, if you do decide to live in Dubai then Qusais, Nahda, Twar, Deira ... by the way Twar area has very nice Villa's it is by the airport terminal 2 .. in regards to your drivers license, i am from USA also i have a USA license issued by state of Virginia, all i had to do was get a international license here in Dubai, by having a US license i did not have to give a drive test or anything, hell when i came here at first i only drove on my US license without trouble even got pulled over but they still took it as international license.


----------



## ossie

Another thumbs up for Mr Rossi's and Hash's comments.

Even with detailed contracts and paperwork, legal recourse here is virtually non existent for expats.

Think long and hard before you take the plunge, and always have an exit plan at hand if things don't work out.

Like others have said - % of profits, Sharjah and the fact that there are numerous pest control companies around the UAE would have me looking at it with some healthy scepticism also.

That said though, the opportunities here can be quite lucrative if you keep a couple of things in mind..... "it'll never be home, and leave when you've achieved your goals"

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Skroeland

*Huge thank you*

Wow, your guy's advice is right on the money. We certainly do not take this lightly in any way and don't want to get into a bad situation. Especially when kids are involved!!
We also don't want to miss out on a great opportunity and an adventure.

We will counter the agreement they gave us with what we feel we need and want, with all the info you gave us, and see where it takes us.

They can either accept or say no. Simple as that.

Great info about Sharjah as well. After reading some of your post's, I would assume that we would lean more towards Dubai. If it comes to that. 

Once again, thank you, thank you. I will post again when we hear back from them. Good or bad.


----------



## Saint Ari

To Manhattan is Dubai ...and the Bronx is to Sh ...

wait ... make that the East side of Minneapolis ....


----------



## Hash4272

cant really call sharjah.. bronx ... bronx is full of crime .. i havent seen crime in sharjah .. well not that i know of


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> cant really call sharjah.. bronx ... bronx is full of crime .. i havent seen crime in sharjah .. well not that i know of


Oh Hash, there is crime in the UAE but it is very well covered. This however is a discussion for some other thread.


----------



## Hash4272

i know .. i have seen some thread with that discussion ...


----------



## Saint Ari

Of course I'm exaggerating quite a bit .... especially in terms of crime rate ...

I humbly suggest one should see for one's self beforehand ... 

BUT ... the not having a fixed monthly salary is a BIG_NO_NO though ...


----------



## Skroeland

if we can't get to an agreement on monthly wages and all the other VERY important things, this whole deal will be out the door anyway. 

Some time ago we made a dumb business move and I don't plan on doing that again. Lesson learned, big time. 

Rest assured, this will be thought through very carefully and everything will have to be in order for us to make the big move. No doubt about that.

Thanks for all your input. Has helped put things in perspective for me.


----------



## thropwyman

Prejudices are learned responses to the world. it takes time for the TV, for example, to turn people into narrow minded shadows of their former selves.


----------

